# Xingyiquan goodness



## Xue Sheng (Nov 9, 2011)

What can I say&#8230;. I&#8217;m an addict

Xingyiquan Demo by He Fusheng

From 1986 when He Fusheng was 76 years old





 

The history of xing yi quan






&#24418;&#24847;&#25331; XingYiQuan on CCTV Discovery Channel (Mandarin)





 

Xing Yi Quan demonstration by Feng zheng Bao





 

Xingyi Dui Lian - Shanxi Xingyi





 

Xingyi Dui Lian 2 





 

Boston Xingyiquan Fighting Set Demo _ Hebei Style


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 9, 2011)

Xingyiquan by Feng Zheng-bao (Shanxi xingyiquan)







Shanxi Xingyi - 1 





 

Shanxi Xingyi - 2





 

zhang jun feng teaching xingyi in taiwan - 1





 

zhang jun feng teaching xingyi in taiwan - 2





 

Zhang Junfeng


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 9, 2011)

Xingyiquan &#24418;&#24847;&#25331; An Shenpao (Master Shouyu Liang & Sam Masich) 







Vital Xingyiquan vol.1 &#24418;&#24847;&#25331; (Master Shouyu Liang/Sam Masich) 





 
Vital Xingyiquan vol.2 &#24418;&#24847;&#25331; (Master Shouyu Liang/Sam Masich) 





 

Yin Yi Quan (Southern Dialect pronounciation of Xingyiquan)





 

Yin Yi Quan two person





 

Xing Yi Chuan &#24418;&#24847;&#25331;


----------



## fangjian (Nov 9, 2011)

Feng ZhengBao is amazing !!!!


----------



## oaktree (Nov 10, 2011)

Excellent clips I guess Addicts know where the best stuff is huh? :uhyeah:

 Heres some of the ladies performing:


----------

